# Default APN Registry Location



## sweedular (May 20, 2016)

Does anyone know if its possible to edit the default APN through the registry e.g. changing the APN name or something? If so, please send the location as well. I've got a Lumia 950


----------



## augustinionut (May 20, 2016)

Celular data, sim settings, add APN is not working or what?


----------



## sweedular (May 20, 2016)

Cellular data randomly switches to the default APN and I sometimes have no idea it has done that leading to bill shock


----------

